# Yellow discharge after mating female dog



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi, i need help i have 4 years female GSD canine. her heat cycle start 09-08-2018 i have mated female from a dog just one time on 20-08-2018 tie time was 4 to 5 mints. after 14 days female discharge yellow pus from vagina pic attached. before this time we have faced same issue after mating on her last heat. i use CANESTEN VAGINAL tab of 6 day therapy after one month and that time my female didn't pregnant but she was stop discharging the yellow stuff.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Take her to the vet?!


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Pyometra?

https://www.vets-now.com/pet-care-advice/pyometra-in-dogs/


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Who adviced the canestan?

Would see a vet for advice personally, the photo looks to me bearing in mind that it could be my phone settings the discharge has a greenish yellow tinge which is a really bad sign of infection


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Who adviced the canestan?
> 
> Would see a vet for advice personally, the photo looks to me bearing in mind that it could be my phone settings the discharge has a greenish yellow tinge which is a really bad sign of infection


Hi dear, i get to vet he gave him injection for infection and advised the canesten 2nd time. i told that before its 2nd time we face same issue last time canesten helps finely.


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

Kashif ali said:


> Hi dear, i get to vet he gave him injection for infection and advised the canesten 2nd time. i told that before its 2nd time we face same issue last time canesten helps finely.


And its complete cream white no other colour.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Kashif ali said:


> And its complete cream white no other colour.


you said it was yellow which would indicate an infection. Canesten is for fungal infections, not sure how it would help a vaginal infection like that. Did you use the same dog last time. If so , I would not do so again as he is probably passing something on.


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

Blitz said:


> you said it was yellow which would indicate an infection. Canesten is for fungal infections, not sure how it would help a vaginal infection like that. Did you use the same dog last time. If so , I would not do so again as he is probably passing something on.


No this time another dog.


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

Kashif ali said:


> No this time another dog.


Why its happen ...??


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

You need to go to the vet


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

We will.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Good because if it's not pyo it could be a nasty STI. Just because they are dogs doesn't mean they can't get sexually transmitted diseases either.


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

Did u have idea why its happen...?? and 2nd time with another dog.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

What did the vet say?

Are these dogs not tested for anything?


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> What did the vet say?
> 
> Are these dogs not tested for anything?


She is better now. See the amount and colour of discharg last night and today and today is 5th day of canesten. The amount of yellow discharge is not increase its just 2 to 3 drops seems 2 or 3 times i don't know cuz she lick if its more but last time its to much and this time starts same but under control... I think


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Did you actually take her to the vet?


----------



## Kashif ali (Sep 3, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> Did you actually take her to the vet?


Yup 5 days before when problem starts and tomorrow again we had appointment with vet.


----------

